# Rude people!



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Today I was walking Tasha on the bike/walking path behind my house as I usually do. I see this guy joggin coming towards us, so out of respect I moved off to the side with Tasha into the grass,weeds, to give the guy plenty of room to go by w/o having to "worry" about being bothered by my dog. Now, mind you, Tasha was on leash and sitting, she wasn't even barking! As he passes me, he says, let her near me and I will kill her! I was shocked! How dare him! How can someone be so rude? Tasha was far enough away from him, She didn't even lunge his way! As I continued on my way, I muttered under my breath, maybe I should let her go and let her get him! But of course I wouldn't do anything like that! She would only want to play anyway! It was all I could do to keep my mouth shut! I really wanted to tell him off! Harm my dog? I don't think so..........


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Yup, that was rude. It has been my experience when strangers make remarks like that they are usually afraid of dogs in general and they are just trying to make themselves all big and tough. Insulting as they are it's best to just blow idiots like that off. 

Good for Tasha for showing him she was the better "person". Paws up!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

ahhh jerks! Glad you didn't succume to temptation. My go to phrase now is going to be "Well, I don't have anything against your horse." [A reference to a curse that references a rider and the horse they rode in on.] Haven't used it yet but I am sure I will have occassion.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Probably best to ignore the snarky remark as you did but:

"Thanks for the training moment!"
"You're a peach"
could work as responses when its impossible to hold back. 

Also:

"Aahhh, tough guy/gal"
"Up to date on your rabies vaccination?"

Not recommending its a good idea, just saying.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Yep. Sounds like he was a big old scaredy cat. 
Should have told him to stop being a bit**. And keep quiet. While running.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry, but good on her and you for showing such good manners and control


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ahhhh...

And Good Morning to you to. May the asphalt rise up and meet your face.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I agree that it is probably best to ignor but that comment went beyond rude. It was a threat. I might have pulled out my phone and said "if you take one step towards me I am calling 911". That might make him stop and think about his chice of wording.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah all these things are great. I very much like the 911 call im sure it will unbunch his shorts


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rangers_mom said:


> I agree that it is probably best to ignor but that comment went beyond rude. It was a threat. I might have pulled out my phone and said "if you take one step towards me I am calling 911". That might make him stop and think about his chice of wording.


There is a level of crazy in every corner of this world. I would also have ignore this, but have my hand on my phone in case I had to call authorities. Not worth engaging someone who clearly has issues.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd be on the same path,same time tomorrow.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

At least your dog was well behaved! Good girl!


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I agree with everyone! Next time I will be calling police and snapping a pic of him if I can. Tasha did good! She's main reason I thought best not to say anything, I know dogs can react to "negative energy" I didn't want her to react, felt that might teach her aggression towards people and I don't want that. I'm working hard to train her to walk properly with me, she's getting real good now about passing people without reacting! Didn't want to mess that up over that idiot! I worked hard to get her there! People can be so unbelievable!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Coleen said:


> I agree with everyone! Next time I will be calling police and snapping a pic of him if I can. Tasha did good! She's main reason I thought best not to say anything, I know dogs can react to "negative energy" I didn't want her to react, felt that might teach her aggression towards people and I don't want that. I'm working hard to train her to walk properly with me, she's getting real good now about passing people without reacting! Didn't want to mess that up over that idiot! I worked hard to get her there! People can be so unbelievable!


Yes you not want her to have a bad experience and some people are crazy so best to just ignore and keep moving.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I love Tasha's picture. What an adorable face. Sorry both of you had to deal with an idiot.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Coleen said:


> I agree with everyone! Next time I will be calling police and snapping a pic of him if I can. Tasha did good! She's main reason I thought best not to say anything, I know dogs can react to "negative energy" I didn't want her to react, felt that might teach her aggression towards people and I don't want that. I'm working hard to train her to walk properly with me, she's getting real good now about passing people without reacting! Didn't want to mess that up over that idiot! I worked hard to get her there! People can be so unbelievable!


I think that ignoring is most likely the best solution - you really don't want to escalate the situation. The only reason I suggested calling 911 is that you never know how crazy someone else is. What he said was a threat and I think it should be taken seriously and you had to be prepared for the situation to potentially escalate and that would mean calling the police. I don't think I would snap a pic because that would definitely escalate the situation. There are just so many people carrying weapons (guns and knives) that I would be unnerved by any threat.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Rangers_mom said:


> I think that ignoring is most likely the best solution - you really don't want to escalate the situation. The only reason I suggested calling 911 is that you never know how crazy someone else is. What he said was a threat and I think it should be taken seriously and you had to be prepared for the situation to potentially escalate and that would mean calling the police. I don't think I would snap a pic because that would definitely escalate the situation. There are just so many people carrying weapons (guns and knives) that I would be unnerved by any threat.


I agree with you. I would only snap a pic if I can do it safely, distance, not in his face. That was my thought to, did he have a knife or what? If I should happen to pass by him again, and says it again, I'm going to keep going and call police. At that point he should be looked into by the police, it's just not normal to threaten anyone like that. Hopefully we don't cross paths again, which would be ideal for me. He just might change his route anyway, he doesn't live here near the walking path, I do.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe his girl friend just broke up with him and he was riding his stress off. Then he saw you both and that was the last straw for him. Just think as in the movie 'Hook'; he is a mean old man without a mommy.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Definitely scared.

Keep your pepper spray and your phone handy. I would be giving him a wide berth and making as if I was ignoring him, but I'd be ready to respond if I needed to.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

There is an old Southern expression that seems to fit this situation.

Reply: Well bless your heart!


I agree. The idiot is afraid of dogs and puffing himself up with rudeness.


----------



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

This gorgeous caring breed can have such a bad rap. Ignorant people. It truly is a shame.


----------



## Momo (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm less and less patient these days. Good on you for keeping cool. Unfortunately it's likely the runner had prior experience with inconsiderate dog owners (i personally hare those retractable leashes...), but that's not an excuse for being rude. 

You could try taking a photo while posing for a selfie and then keep recording video or audio. 

Stay safe above all else, too many crazy out there...


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

my gut response would be something along the lines of *********************

Hopefully I would refrain from responding that way and go with

*"My dog has learned good manners, something you still need to work on"




*


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, so sorry. 

Ruins your day doesn't it? 

I used to walk my dogs on a busy bike trail often, they were always well behaved, almost everyone was very friendly, but I passed someone once who stopped his bike to tell me he would kill my dogs if they bothered him. The dogs were perfectly behaved. 

Can't say I had the brightest response...

He went away. It was a busy trail, broad daylight. 

Sometimes people are just nasty. Try your best to ignore them and just make sure your dog can not be faulted! 

If you see this guy often, or if he ever threatens you again, do call the police. It's illegal to threaten to kill someone, I'm not sure how that applies to dogs, but he is threatening you, too.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This brings back memories when my dad used to bring us to the park as kids. Same park i take max now. We would bring our dog amber. We were walking by the pond with our dog and a guy with his girlfriend called my father over to him and said real low voice your dog better not scare away the ducks away or i will kill it. I remember him pulling out the knife and saw it. I was in second grade with my younger brother and sister and will always remember this. Our dog was leashed and not even barking she never barked. My father -big brave and strong decided to just keep on walking. I am happy for this. We still talk about that day when we rehash old times


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

C'mon folks, please don't call 9-1-1 for rudeness. If you are actually in fear of your life or even your dog's life, than call. But the guy was probably afraid of dog and puffing himself up because the dog was safely leashed and under control. 

If the dog was loose and barking and jumping around like a puppy, he would have probably peed himself, tripped over his wet drawers and fallen on the ground crying and shielding his head and throat. 

Feel sorry for someone who is so afraid of dogs that he will never realize the beauty and peace that they bring into our lives. He is a pitiful thing. 

Oh, you can respond to his reaction with a whitty remark, and put him in his place. But then you are taking advantage of a truly pitiful organism. 

I think you should go back, and when you hear him trotting up behind you, do not move off the path (if your dog is unlikely to react), and just keep going. 

Try to be a role model for all the other dog owners out there. Just consider it as one of those random acts of kindness we all should perform a couple of times a year, or a month, or a day, or however often you recognize the urge to do so.


----------



## stingeragent (Mar 23, 2016)

Wow, that is terrible. I guess I am lucky to live in a small town and almost everyone you pass is friendly. People these days are so self-entitled. Everything offends them, and it is always me, me, me. I don't even consider myself the nicest of people but I would never say that to someone unless there dog was like lunging at me or something and the owner was just laughing. Crazy.


----------



## CFH (Feb 16, 2016)

Someone says that to my dog... when he is being a good boy and just sitting there, he might just have to hold me back. =)


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi guys!
Please, answer one question: "Why do you want other people to like your dog?" It is not natural for primates to admire a potential predator, dogs were eating people only 5 000 years ago, and you have a leash in your hand with exactly the descendant of the wolf on its end. The outline of bodily contours, the image of the wolf is imprinted in human brain. And, we humans regardless of our intellectuality are mainly determined by our animal instincts in our life - whatever you name in human behaviour - there is an instinct that underlies it. So, that man behaved absolutely naturally, his bare animal instinct has revealed itself uncovered. And you - you wanted it to be covered with civilized mannerism in form of politeness. 
That was concerning a true fear. But, please, don't forget - it could have been an outcome of fear - and that is aggression and violence, human aggression in the street has the same reasons as of a dog. These people are protecting something. Ignore them as you should, ignore them like strays.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

David Taggart said:


> Hi guys!
> Please, answer one question: "Why do you want other people to like your dog?" It is not natural for primates to admire a potential predator, dogs were eating people only 5 000 years ago, and you have a leash in your hand with exactly the descendant of the wolf on its end. The outline of bodily contours, the image of the wolf is imprinted in human brain. And, we humans regardless of our intellectuality are mainly determined by our animal instincts in our life - whatever you name in human behaviour - there is an instinct that underlies it. So, that man behaved absolutely naturally, his bare animal instinct has revealed itself uncovered. And you - you wanted it to be covered with civilized mannerism in form of politeness.
> That was concerning a true fear. But, please, don't forget - it could have been an outcome of fear - and that is aggression and violence, human aggression in the street has the same reasons as of a dog. These people are protecting something. Ignore them as you should, ignore them like strays.


That may be very well true. I also understand that he might have a fear of dogs, that's why I moved to the side, off the path to give him plenty of room to pass. My dog was not showing any aggression what so ever towards him. She was properly leashed and under control. She's also only 6 months old, she just wants to play, she doesn't have that "instinct" yet, as all baby animals don't. He's human and has the ability to think, and comprehend the situation. Also, as a human, in this day and age, he should know that threats like that is taken seriously. My mother and husband both said the same thing, he probably wouldn't of said that if I was a male. So, yes, maybe he was talking out his___, thats why I ignored him. But, also, how do I know that he didn't have a knife or gun with him?

Also, I don't really care or expect everyone to like my dog, I do expect them to be civil.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

If it was a guy..I'd of said " nice jogging shorts, my mom has the same ones"

SuperG


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> C'mon folks, please don't call 9-1-1 for rudeness. If you are actually in fear of your life or even your dog's life, than call. But the guy was probably afraid of dog and puffing himself up because the dog was safely leashed and under control.
> 
> If the dog was loose and barking and jumping around like a puppy, he would have probably peed himself, tripped over his wet drawers and fallen on the ground crying and shielding his head and throat.
> 
> ...


If someone says "kill" and looks like they actually feel cornered, I'm taking them seriously.

I'm going to give them a wide berth and note the time so I can make an effort to avoid them in the future, but if I run into them again, I'm going to be prepared just on the off chance that I need to do something. Hence the pepper spray and the phone - just in case. I'm not going straight to calling 911, but I'm not going to just assume he was kidding either. It seems kind of dumb to be completely unprepared.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

We are living in a society where everybody needs to play nice and where everyone is a winner, yet everybody seems to be on edge (soaring gun sales) and gets offended by the slightest remarks. Communication via "social" media etc. I don't understand the hype of an encounter like this. Agreed, it was lousy and very much unnecessary but hey, Paris and Brussels happened.....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

People are extreme. His reaction was over the top regardless of a potential fear. Perhaps he had just been charged by several dogs. Who knows. But still over the top and rude.

I was in TSC with Jax. She was sitting nicely beside me when a guy strolled right up to her and started interacting with her. As he walked away he stated "you BETTER be good". As if my dog was creating chaos. Still sitting beside me. It's shocking when people just randomly shout out rude comments. Even more so when you get the feeling that these men say these things to women but most likely would keep their mouths shut around men. There is zero reason to threaten or try to intimidate the little women. Just keep your trap shut.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

SuperG said:


> If it was a guy..I'd of said " nice jogging shorts, my mom has the same ones"
> 
> SuperG


Or maybe " Somewhere in Glenview, there's a poor chicken on it's belly"


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> Also, I don't really care or expect everyone to like my dog, I do expect them to be civil


For you and for others I suggest to read this article, so, you wouldn't be fooled by words pronounced by someone in the street but READ his/her behaviour straightaway: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cynophobia
Having a dog pushes you to study human behaviour on its primary level. In such situations concentrate on "heel" command, turn your face and the whole body away, thus demonstrating you ignoring irritating object and continue to walk in the straight line without stopping and giving way to the abuser. If you stop, turn your eyes in his direction, or, God forbid, reply that person verbally - you are training your dog contra-aggression. You are a teacher to your puppy and he will copy your reactions. Sometimes protective fathers with their offspring may pass by, if you give them way - divert your dog's attention by stepping back, so pretending that you stopped for something else, say to treat him with a snack.
I live in Wembley, close to Wembley Stadium, and the area around the Stadium is green and good for walking with my dog. Nobody really walks 6am, but around 7am human crowd fills the streets hurrying to work: mother and fathers with their kids, hundreds of men and women. Nobody stops near me with my unleashed GSD, because people don't have time for any dogs. Only it comes to leisure and weekends - one or two may show some feaful behaviour (because they have time for speaking to me!), and I can detect real fear of dogs only once in a millenium. In majority of times it was me and my dog under the attack. I always thought what those aggressors think of me? They most likely associate me with my predator companion, and their instinct tells them to protect their human species, because reactions very often remind me reaction of monkeys when seeing a tiger - they want to scare me away and they try their best. Maybe, half an hour later, that man thought about civilized manners and regretted his behaviour, but that moment he simply could not and behaved naturally. You can train your dog to deal with knives and heavy objects, but I find sprays much more dangerous. Meeting a real madman with a knife is a bad luck and pretty rare, and spays are often used by those who hate "human eating carnivours".


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I was looking for deterrent suggestions for stray loose dog attacks on my dog a few months ago and came across a couple of jogger sites. They certainly draw their share of loose dog encounters when they're running all over town and country. 

That said, I think that this particular guy was just a jerk. Most of the joggers on the sites I looked at sing praises for those who have their dogs on a leash and respectfully step aside to let the jogger pass.....


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> respectfully step aside to let the jogger pass


Thank you Stonevintage, but here is "either or" - your dog training or this jogging around you becomes more important. A trainer of a young dog shouldn't pay attention to anyone so not to train his dog to pay attention to anyone. A good ball and your ability to involve your dog in a play is the answer. The ball must be more interesting than any joggers, it becomes a training tool. You want to give way to someone - you simply hold the ball in your hand and your dog sits facing you, or you throw it away from the jogger letting him to pass. Make your dog busy, his eyes should be on you or on the ball, and all joggers should'nt mean much for him, not more than trees. If you stop and pay attention to people - they will start talking, if you don't look at them and turn your back to them - that is the end of the conflict in majority of times.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Or maybe " Somewhere in Glenview, there's a poor chicken on it's belly"



Reminded me of this for some reason......

SuperG


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

David Taggart said:


> Thank you Stonevintage, but here is "either or" - your dog training or this jogging around you becomes more important. A trainer of a young dog shouldn't pay attention to anyone so not to train his dog to pay attention to anyone. A good ball and your ability to involve your dog in a play is the answer. The ball must be more interesting than any joggers, it becomes a training tool. You want to give way to someone - you simply hold the ball in your hand and your dog sits facing you, or you throw it away from the jogger letting him to pass. Make your dog busy, his eyes should be on you or on the ball, and all joggers should'nt mean much for him, not more than trees. If you stop and pay attention to people - they will start talking, if you don't look at them and turn your back to them - that is the end of the conflict in majority of times.


Thank you for all that David but I was not referring to a distracted dog or a conflict situation. I don't think there was mention of that by the op. Just polite to step aside to let a jogger pass because there's this nasty little trip hazard called a leash.lol 

Anywhere there's footpath and dog leashes and joggers mix there can be tangles. I grew up in a beach area with a boardwalk. Dogs on leashes - joggers and skateboarders fly amazingly far when your dog decides to waver to sniff a mystery blob on the path and the jogger gets "leashed".... it's a mild variation of getting "doored" by someone in a parked car when you're riding a bike on the street.


----------



## Kaiserine (Aug 16, 2014)

Ouch.. That's awful! Sorry he was such a jerk. I'd definitely use the'nice jogging shorts'.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

As a runner myself (I run with my dogs), I think the posts here are a lot more mild than what joggers- bikers say about dogs and dog owners.

I regularly both see and hear stuff like "kick the dog and punch the owner", stuff about killing the dogs, and similar from bikers and joggers. It's really really ugly stuff, and gets personal. All for dogs just getting in the way maybe on a trail, or just being there, or no reason at all except from being dogs.

So, I guess what I'm saying is don't give these kind of people an excuse. It may be all talk, but enough talk could lead to action. 

So, as far is this being blown out of proportion, I don't think it is. Responses have been really reasonable and I don't think calling the police (not 911) to file a report if this happens routinely is an over reaction. 

But that said, trail and user conflicts are rampant. Best to just brush stuff off and make sure you aren't a problem, in general.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

WateryTart said:


> If someone says "kill" and looks like they actually feel cornered, I'm taking them seriously.
> 
> I'm going to give them a wide berth and note the time so I can make an effort to avoid them in the future, but if I run into them again, I'm going to be prepared just on the off chance that I need to do something. Hence the pepper spray and the phone - just in case. I'm not going straight to calling 911, but I'm not going to just assume he was kidding either. It seems kind of dumb to be completely unprepared.


 I am sorry, but I am not going to let the fact that there are some cowardly acts going on in the world force me to tip toe around wherever I go. I would be very surprised if one of the victims involved in any of those situations could have said or done anything different to prevent the situation. People do not walk around with a bunch of explosives, randomly ticking people off, so they can then blow themselves up and a bunch of other people. That would kind of be blaming the victim.

If you live in a nice area where everyone is sweet and kind to everyone about everything, maybe the jogger was a new resident who needs to learn how people are in the area. Calling the police on him will not win him over. 

If you live in a crappy area where people are vicious, rude, and will violently attack people, then the police have enough to do without being called out every time someone says something stupid. 

I was born and lived in Cleveland until I was ten, and then I moved out to Jefferson -- a small village in NE Ohio. In Cleveland, if someone said good morning to you, you wondered what they wanted, and how they were going to try and get it. If people walked through your yard, they were probably looking for something to steal, and like as not they would throw a brick at your window or smash your tomatoes. 

In Jefferson, people said Good Morning, because it was indeed a good morning and they were happy to share it. People walked through your property to get to theirs, and no one saw it as much of a big deal. 

In fact, there I was just starting the sixth grade, and my brothers and sisters were in the Jr/Sr High School in the 8th, 9th, and 11th grates. We were in our yard when some yayhoo started walking across our yard -- about 3/4 acre from the apartments in back. So I yelled, "Hey! what are you doing!" in my Cleveland accent (everyone out in this area had a drawl). My brothers and sister hushed me and told me that he was the principle of the Jr./Sr. High School. This is how I met my future principal, by yelling at him for walking across our property.

I just didn't know how things were in the new area. 

Dogs are scary. We get GSDs in part due to the fact that people aren't going to mess with them. Then we get all puzzled and offended when people don't view them like the little fuzzy-butts that we know them to be.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> I am sorry, but I am not going to let the fact that there are some cowardly acts going on in the world force me to tip toe around wherever I go. I would be very surprised if one of the victims involved in any of those situations could have said or done anything different to prevent the situation. People do not walk around with a bunch of explosives, randomly ticking people off, so they can then blow themselves up and a bunch of other people. That would kind of be blaming the victim.
> 
> If you live in a nice area where everyone is sweet and kind to everyone about everything, maybe the jogger was a new resident who needs to learn how people are in the area. Calling the police on him will not win him over.
> 
> ...


Where did I say I was going to call the police? I would have my phone handy in case I needed to call for help, but really, dialing 911 isn't going to be my go to. (Pretty sure I said that as well.) I like to be and feel prepared. Will it actually help in the moment if something goes awry? I don't know, but if I've thought something through, I can be even keeled in dealing with it.

I also don't see making an effort to avoid someone who is obviously crazy as tiptoeing around. It just means staying away from someone who is a hassle to deal with and is probably not going to become less of a hassle over time.

Finally, I personally am not offended by people who don't think GSDs are "little fuzzy-butts," but I think it's 1) inappropriate, and 2) stupid to threaten a stranger and their dog. For all they know, I could be completely insane. (I'm not, but I have a big bad GSD, so you'd think if they were smart and actually afraid of dogs, they'd just assume I was nuts. )


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

WateryTart said:


> Where did I say I was going to call the police? I would have my phone handy in case I needed to call for help, but really, dialing 911 isn't going to be my go to. (Pretty sure I said that as well.) I like to be and feel prepared. Will it actually help in the moment if something goes awry? I don't know, but if I've thought something through, I can be even keeled in dealing with it.
> 
> I also don't see making an effort to avoid someone who is obviously crazy as tiptoeing around. It just means staying away from someone who is a hassle to deal with and is probably not going to become less of a hassle over time.
> 
> Finally, I personally am not offended by people who don't think GSDs are "little fuzzy-butts," but I think it's 1) inappropriate, and 2) stupid to threaten a stranger and their dog. For all they know, I could be completely insane. (I'm not, but I have a big bad GSD, so you'd think if they were smart and actually afraid of dogs, they'd just assume I was nuts. )


 I took what the guy said more as a warning than a threat. If that dog comes near me, I will kill it. He was letting her know in no uncertain terms not to let her dog run up to him. Do I think he should say that about a dog that is presenting no threat? No. 

Unfortunately, though, some people think that everyone just loves their dog, and unless someone voices their disapproval, it is an invitation to let the dog do as it pleases. 

Shepherd owners face a double whammy in a lot of ways. The dogs are obscenely popular, which means a lot of people who should not own them, do. Lots of these people are irresponsible, some are rude, some are violent, some simply do not care, lots want people to have a healthy respect for their dog -- some of these want more of a fear of their dogs. And on the opposite side, in order to be responsible, we have a lot of pressure to socialize our dogs to a whole lot of people, take them everywhere, and show off what intelligent, obedient, and exceptional dogs they are. The dogs are everywhere, easily recognizable by breed, and, unfortunately, even the elite owners are often mediocre when it comes to handling the breed. In short, we are stuck with putting up with some prejudice, fear, animosity when it comes to our breed. 

If someone was mauled by a pit bull, hundred stitches, skin grafts, time in the hospital -- would you hold it against her if she told someone with one of those dogs, "If that dog gets near me, I will kill it!" 

If someone was unable to pull their small dog out of the jaws of a pit, before it was torn up and killed, would you hold it against them, if they warned someone when they saw a similar dog?

If someone had to rush their five year old kid to the ER after being bitten in the face by a German Shepherd Dog, and now their child has permanent scarring, can you blame the person for seeing another GSD and warning them to keep their dog away? How about if the was sitting nicely at the person's side and the child asked if he could pet the dog, and then the dog did that? 

It is unfortunate, but if you ask people working in ERs what dogs send more people to the ER, they say German Shepherds. We have to live with that. And, being snappy back at people, or calling 9-1-1 is not going to help at all. It is a price we have to pay because we own a dog that happens to be a deterrent just by its breed.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

selzer said:


> It is unfortunate, but if you ask people working in ERs what dogs send more people to the ER, they say German Shepherds. We have to live with that. QUOTE]
> 
> How can that be true?
> 
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Stonevintage said:


> selzer said:
> 
> 
> > It is unfortunate, but if you ask people working in ERs what dogs send more people to the ER, they say German Shepherds. We have to live with that. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Coleen said:


> Today I was walking Tasha on the bike/walking path behind my house as I usually do. I see this guy joggin coming towards us, so out of respect I moved off to the side with Tasha into the grass,weeds, to give the guy plenty of room to go by w/o having to "worry" about being bothered by my dog. Now, mind you, Tasha was on leash and sitting, she wasn't even barking! As he passes me, he says, let her near me and I will kill her! I was shocked! How dare him! How can someone be so rude? Tasha was far enough away from him, She didn't even lunge his way! As I continued on my way, I muttered under my breath, maybe I should let her go and let her get him! But of course I wouldn't do anything like that! She would only want to play anyway! It was all I could do to keep my mouth shut! I really wanted to tell him off! Harm my dog? I don't think so..........


 What's really strange is that I have had SEVERAL people spew variations of this at me, with both Sabs and Lex and now Shadow. People are messed up.
My now standard response, while smiling sweetly, " Come near my dog and she won't be the bitch you need to worry about"


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> What's really strange is that I have had SEVERAL people spew variations of this at me, with both Sabs and Lex and now Shadow. People are messed up.
> My now standard response, while smiling sweetly, " Come near my dog and she won't be the bitch you need to worry about"


HaHaHa! Well, that's certainly one advantage to owning a female!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I had been out and about with my pup awhile back when I had to put a deposit down on some work to be done in my yard. The office staff Ooh and Aahed over the pup. The men who came to work on the yard. later, dealt calmly with a free range GSD that belonged to a neighbor (which I wish they would not allow to free range but he really is a nice dog and that is another story). 

Fast forward to yesterday. I brought my pup to the office again to pay the remainder of my bill for the yard work. This time the gal in the office stood well away from my pup. She was pleasant and I respected her fear. I kept my pup over by the door and well away from her. Her fear had nothing to do with me or my 6 month old pup but it was there none the less. It came from when delivering papers as a young girl, she was being harassed and bitten by dogs on her route. 

People say and do stupid things when they are in high emotion. Granted there is no reason to threaten to "kill" but I wonder what made that jogger so fearful.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> Stonevintage said:
> 
> 
> > You link did not disprove anything. It just said pit bulls contribute to more deaths than GSDs. And I have to agree, because your typical GSD is unlikely to maul a victim. They will bite once or twice, usually, and then stop. However, the bites, real bites generally do require medical attention, there will be stitches usually, bruising, sometimes plastic surgery, generally a tetanus shot. Most people going to an ER are not going to die. They will be patched up and released in a lot of cases.
> ...


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Ha! Originally posted by Stonevintage???????? Really?????


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> I took what the guy said more as a warning than a threat. If that dog comes near me, I will kill it. He was letting her know in no uncertain terms not to let her dog run up to him. Do I think he should say that about a dog that is presenting no threat? No.
> 
> Unfortunately, though, some people think that everyone just loves their dog, and unless someone voices their disapproval, it is an invitation to let the dog do as it pleases.
> 
> ...


Okay. I don't know where I was advocating any of that (calling 911 or retorting). Honestly, I don't know why you keep arguing at me when I haven't really actually argued for any of the things you're arguing against. I always find it half perplexing and half amusing when someone gets their undergarments so twisted over something that isn't even really happening.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

WateryTart said:


> Okay. I don't know where I was advocating any of that (calling 911 or retorting). Honestly, I don't know why you keep arguing at me when I haven't really actually argued for any of the things you're arguing against. I always find it half perplexing and half amusing when someone gets their undergarments so twisted over something that isn't even really happening.


 Sometimes replies to a post are only in part replies to that post. I did not bring you undergarments into this, and I do not understand what they have to do with anything. 

I am mostly appalled at the overall feel of this thread. Perhaps it is cultural. 

I find it incredibly strange that on one thread, everyone is talking about knives and guns and every other thing they carry to protect against dogs, like they are perfectly willing to dispatch any dog that looks at them funny, and that is perfectly ok. While in another thread, someone warns someone to keep their dog away from them, and everyone thinks is shocked and surprised and ready to call in the national guard.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> Sometimes replies to a post are only in part replies to that post. I did not bring you undergarments into this, and I do not understand what they have to do with anything.
> 
> I am mostly appalled at the overall feel of this thread. Perhaps it is cultural.
> 
> I find it incredibly strange that on one thread, everyone is talking about knives and guns and every other thing they carry to protect against dogs, like they are perfectly willing to dispatch any dog that looks at them funny, and that is perfectly ok. While in another thread, someone warns someone to keep their dog away from them, and everyone thinks is shocked and surprised and ready to call in the national guard.


Okay. I'm really not trying to argue with you, though.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

There is a difference between an actual threat and someone's perceived threat. I commented on the other post that I Carry a 45 with me. But I Carry that everywhere it's not just because I'm hoping to shoot someone's dog. But if someone's dog was to attack my dog or wife, kids, etc... I would use it as a last resort. What I don't do and what is unacceptable is to tell every person I see with a dog that I will kill it if it comes near me. 2 different situations handled very differently. I myself wouldn't call the cops but if I were a woman and a man was threatening me or mine with death I would think it would be acceptable.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

WateryTart said:


> Okay. I'm really not trying to argue with you, though.


 Yeah, I am not trying to argue with you, just something that you said triggers conversation that winds about and hits points not in the original post I cited. 

Sometimes you have to site a thread or be accused of derailing the thread -- being off topic.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

cdwoodcox said:


> There is a difference between an actual threat and someone's perceived threat. I commented on the other post that I Carry a 45 with me. But I Carry that everywhere it's not just because I'm hoping to shoot someone's dog. But if someone's dog was to attack my dog or wife, kids, etc... I would use it as a last resort. What I don't do and what is unacceptable is to tell every person I see with a dog that I will kill it if it comes near me. 2 different situations handled very differently. I myself wouldn't call the cops but if I were a woman and a man was threatening me or mine with death I would think it would be acceptable.


 If the guy showed his concealed weapon, and said he would kill the dog if it came near him, I think that would be a lot worse. 

I think just saying you will kill the dog if it comes near you, it's dumb. It's hot air most likely. 

I agree I have heard this, my BIL said he would kill my parents' dog and every dog in my kennel if Cujo bit him. And yes, I wasn't happy when he said that. I was mostly ticked at him for how he was talking to my mother and how he was showing no respect for my father who was ill and trying to sleep, and because he was being loud, drunk, and abusive and wouldn't leave my parents' home. But, I didn't call the police on him. 

I am more concerned with people carrying knives and guns specifically for dog attacks, than people saying they will kill my dog if it bites or comes near them. 

I guess that's just me.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Seltzer probably has the right idea ... just ignore him. But I am a smart mouth and would likely say something like "You better kill me first."

Unfortunately when faced with an angry man with his fist raised to punch me when he said he would gut my dog I stood silent. I was more shocked than anything. I am standing in line to check out at the grocery store. Fiona is a service dog and is not an attack dog.

I thought this guy is off his rocker and avoided the store for months for fear of seeing him again. I let my mouth get me into trouble on the computer. In real life ... ehh not so much with unknown crazies. Known crazies. I tell them off.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

It's never a good idea to confront person that is acting strange or hostile. No response is good, turning and walking back the way you came is good. Visually locating other people in the area you could yell for help, if needed is good. 

Stopping to discuss with "crazy" is never a good idea. The man just broke a law by threatening you and your dog. Period. So this is what you have in front of you......Don't feel you need to stick up for human rights for all! at that moment....l

Keep your self and your dog out of a situation that could accelerate. This is the world we live in and if you chose to engage crazy.... do so at your own risk. 

Yes, report it, give a description of the guy. Otherwise he'll continue, because he can.... Discounting his threat, taking it as real and imminent danger or anything in between is not your call nor a call anyone can make. Just don't engage, look for people around and go back the way you came, then report.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I was bitten by 2 dogs during my life and both times happened to be german shepherds both-ironically my favorite breed and yes it was a quick fast chomp. Still sensitive what people have to say about the breed but i get it. The jogger yes he was scared but also angry that fueled his choice of words. He chose a unneeded controversial tone and use of words which could of easily led to many more problems. When you run into those kind of people just keep going and dont look back.


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

No one knows what was in the joggers mind when he made his comment.
It is possible he has been chased or bitten by dogs that are owned by bad dog owners. I have dealt with a few dumb ass dog owners myself.

Come to think of it, many incompetent dog owners always acquire large powerful dogs that they cannot control.

I see it more as a warning than an outright threat.
"I am going to beat you up" = Threat
"If you come any closer I will beat you up" = Warning.

If in fact you were in control of your dog, the guy is simply a stupid ass and no one can fix stupid.

Do not become combative, always let the fool pass as he has a constitutional right to be a dumb ass.


----------



## SwifTst1 (Mar 27, 2016)

I probably would have pointed at him and laughed my head off. Probably not the best response but stuff like that makes my blood boil

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------

